# Inquisitor - Your Experiences



## tylermalan (Jul 11, 2011)

What are your experiences/thoughts with the Inquisitor from the APG?  I'm thinking about playing one in the upcoming Carrion Crown AP that my group is starting.

Bonus Question: Do undead in Pathfinder still have all of those special qualities where they can't receive critical hits, are immune to extra damage from Ranger Favored Enemy, etc?


----------



## Celtavian (Jul 12, 2011)

tylermalan said:


> What are your experiences/thoughts with the Inquisitor from the APG?  I'm thinking about playing one in the upcoming Carrion Crown AP that my group is starting.




I've found the Inquisitor to be a powerful, fun, and versatile class. One of the best designed in the game from a fun, power, and concept viewpoint.



> Bonus Question: Do undead in Pathfinder still have all of those special qualities where they can't receive critical hits, are immune to extra damage from Ranger Favored Enemy, etc?




No. They can be crit now, except incorporeal undead.


----------



## Super Pony (Jul 12, 2011)

I am running an Inquisitor of Pharasma in Carrion Crown with the Repose (Souls) Domain. He's only 6th level at the moment but he's really a hoot, and I haven't felt like I'm stealing the show or floor-stomping every encounter single-handedly. I should also mention that I am not playing with heavy duty optimizers/minmaxers (but we don't make gimped characters if we can help it).


----------



## tylermalan (Jul 12, 2011)

I was also thinking about running Pharasma!  I'm not sure if I would pick the Repose domain, though.  I'm going for dark.  But, I still don't know if I want to play an Inquisitor for sure.  I'm torn between this class and one other.


----------



## Super Pony (Jul 12, 2011)

tylermalan said:


> I'm not sure if I would pick the Repose domain, though.



My main reason for doing Repose with the Souls Subdomain (APG) was so that I could easily solve the incorporeal undead problem should it rear its head early on.  I may have gone a different route in hindsight but I haven't had any fist-shaking-at-the-heavens remorse over it.


----------



## tylermalan (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, the instant I read the Souls domain it really struck a chord as something probably pretty useful, and I really want to take it... but I don't know if I will.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 12, 2011)

Haven't played an Inquisitor yet, but the subdomains and domains I find most useful:

Animal (Feather or Fur are both good)
Earth (Caves)
Healing (Restoration)
Plant ("Growth," iirc?)
Travel (as it is, or Exploration, both are great)


----------



## Super Pony (Jul 12, 2011)

Depending on whether or not your GM allows Ultimate Magic, you could check out some of the "Inquisitions" that are presented in place of Domains.  Our group passed on UM, and I've only briefly looked over the book so I can't say if they are better than the domains suggested by StreamOfTheSky.


----------



## tylermalan (Jul 14, 2011)

So, I'm building this Inquisitor at level 1 with 15 point buy and I'm having some issues.  I don't think it's something that I can itemize, so I'll just stream-of-consciousness it and try to get my point across...

I don't get any bonus feats until 3rd level, and then I only get bonus teamwork feats.  The Inquisitor can do a lot of things, but can't really do any ONE thing _that_ well.  I want to focus a bit, but due to a general lack of feats, I'm finding it difficult.  I might wear medium armor and try to focus on melee, but I only get one feat to help me be good at this, and my horrible, horrible weapon proficiencies only compound the problem.  On top of that, I'm giving up speed to make this happen (from medium armor), and need to put points into strength.

On the other hand, I might forgo the strength requirement and put points into dexterity and wisdom (which, for the Inquisitor, complement each other fairly well) and utilize the expanded weapon proficiencies for ranged weapons, but then I need ranged combat feats which, notoriously, are required in greater numbers to be effective.  And now I'm back to no bonus feats... plus, my low strength score (because I went with dexterity) means I can't take advantage of composite bows, but at least I'm moving faster with light armor.  I could take a crossbow so that my low strength score doesn't matter, but now I need ANOTHER feat to make this worth it.

I look to the spells for assistance in my woes and find only situational utility divine spells.  There ARE a couple of combat spells, but at only 1 spell per day (two with a high wisdom), I can only use them in two fights at the most.

Maybe the Judgments are supposed to make up the difference, here?  I look to them, and see only one per day...

I realize there is a bit of utility here, however, with the ability to track, eventually the ability to _detect stuff_ and the power to imbue my weapon with the bane quality.  I suppose I'm just floundering, not really knowing what direction would be the best to take this character in.


----------



## Dingo333 (Jul 14, 2011)

My recomondation:

Ranged
Human (2nd feat at 1st)
Long Bow: 1d8, x3 100ft
Feats:
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
At 3 Rapid Shot
Domain: Animal(Feather)
Eratil (LG) or Gorzeh (N)

or

Melee
Half Orc
Greatsword: 2d6 19-20/x2
Feats
Power Attack
Domain: Destruction (Rage)
Gorum (CN)

or

Melee
Elf (or if you can swing it, Tengu)
Rapier/Sickle(or shortsword)
Feats
Two Weapon Fighting
Domain: Travel
Cayden Cailean (CG)

you want Wis high in all of them then, either dex for #1 and #3 or str for #2.
The judgments and bane do help at later levels, 1-5 you are gonna be second best compared to a fighter ranger and so on

Do not worry about the lack of feats. Barbarian, Bard, Cleric, Druid, Paladin and rouge all have to deal with a lack of bonus feats. Only a fighter, monk ranger, sorcerer(and not till 7) and wizard even get bonus feats

And do not worry so much about them needing to be team work feats. You also gain Solo Tactics, which means even if only you takes the feats, you can still use them, and they can be nasty.

Outflank read for an inquisitor: +4 to attack when flanking, when you crit, ally gets an AoO. When the ally crit, you get an AoO

Pecise Strike reads: when flanking, add +1d6 that is not multiplied on a crit

the Half orc gains the great sword via his deity (Gorum uses a great sword)
You need all of 2 feats for an archer at low level, point blank and precise. Rapid can be taken at 3 and many at 9, fighter/ranger could have gotten it at 6 yeah. 
They have long and short bow, and all cross bows. Effectively, access to ALL ranged weapons except a couple thrown.....
the power attack, i missed that requirement.
My inquisitor had absolutally no problem 2 weapon, I got to make 4 attacks at level 9 had double slice and finesse and was on par for the fighter for damage per round


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 14, 2011)

Inquisitors can't do ranged, as you've seen.  The lack of feats and BAB, no access to Point Blank Master, and drastically delayed access to numerous feats (due to BAB) make it just...painful.

I would do Half-Orc or Tengu (or Half-Elf; an APG variant trades Skill Focus for free proficiecny with ANY one weapon!) as dingo mentioned above, though not necessarily his builds.  For one, you can't use or even select Power Attack at level one (again, due to your BAB; medium BAB is a pain in the ass, isn't it?), so that's out.  Two, I have no idea how his half-orc is using a greatsword, Half-Orcs get Great Axe and Falchion (of the two, I'd aim for Falchion, it's awesome).  Half-Orc can swap those proficiencies for Heavy Flail and Spiked Chain per APG racial options, also.  Finally...do NOT do two-weapon fighting!  You do not have the feats for it!


Here's what I would do with an Inquisitor starting out:

Half-Orc
Falchion (start w/ Greataxe if you can't afford)
Feat: Enforcer (APG; free demoralize on every non-lethal attack)
Traits: Blade of Mercy (do non-lethal w/o penalty w/ any slashing weapon and do +1 damage); any trait to give a new class skill or increase Intimidate (Half-Orc gets a racial trait for +2 Intimidate)

You would pick up Power Attack at level 3, and then whatever you like.  If traits aren't allowed, instead of Enforcer, you can get Cornugon Smash feat at level 7 if that book's allowed.  Free demoralize on every power attack.  You can either go for Weapon Focus + Dazzling Display or Furious Focus + Dreadful Carnage.  I prefer the latter, but it requires BAB +11 and...medium BAB strikes again.

Teamwork feats to get would be Lookout, Precise Strike, and Outflank.
Domain would be any of the ones I listed above, depending on what you want.

Since you can't even get Power Attack till level 3, the character would be very "transitional."  You may very well want to start out sword and board, switch to falchion when you get power attack, etc...  And even though you're not ranged focus, no reason not to carry a bow when you can afford it and contribute from range.

If all this seems like too much work, there's one dirty little secret to making Inquisitors work better, too:
[sblock]Start at level 1 in a full BAB class then go into Inquisitor! [/sblock]


----------



## tylermalan (Jul 14, 2011)

Alright, so, thanks a TON for the help!  I guess I should say that I'm kind-of going for a certain theme.  I mentioned in the OP that this is for the Carrion Crown AP, so I'm wanting for this guy to be really anti-undead and on a real crusade against them.  To help with this, I intended (before this thread) to worship Pharasma and take either the Death domain or the Repose domain.  

Other than this, not much else is set in stone.  The half-orc, thematically, doesn't really appeal to me to be honest, but I'm not totally against playing one.  I was previously considering either a human or a half-elf, and I also noticed the option for half-elves to get a weapon proficiency.  Thematically, I wanted to play a half-elf over a human, but the human gets that oh-so-sweet extra feat.

So, which feat at first level, considering the things I said above?  I can see Power Attack at level 3 being good.

It's so odd that they aren't supposed to be ranged, what with their very specific weapon proficiencies.

And, what, medium armor, points into strength and wisdom, a little into constitution?


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 14, 2011)

I think they were intended to be ranged.  The designers just completely borked the execution in making the class.

You can choose a domain unrelated to undeath and still flavor your character towards fighting them.  But Repose Domain is actually pretty nice, and I always liked that one myself, since 3E.

If you're doing melee, you want a good str and con, equal or slightly higher wisdom, and a positive dex mod if possible.  Try to keep cha and int from going below 8.

Seriously though, consider starting as a Fighter 1 or something, that BAB +0 at level 1 is hella annoying.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2011)

If you still want to go Pharasma (I'm playing a Pharasman Inquisitor in Carrion Crown and loving it so far) the half-orc gets Falchion proficiency due to race.

My inquisitor is a Tengu, heading for dual-wielding Saw-Tooth Sabres. Once he gets the Precise Strike feat and the Bane judgement he should be hell-on-wheels. It _is_ kind of a long build, but should be worth it. In the meantime, I'm having tons of fun with the RP in CC.

My Pathfinder Society Inquisitor (first level) will eventually be better at melee, but he's focused on ranged stuff and using his spells for party healing right now. I'm having fun with him too!


----------



## tylermalan (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright, well, two good reviews and lots of good advice, I'm gonna try to throw this guy together.  I'm gonna go melee, half-elf, and see how it turns out.  Once I've got him made, I'll post here with what I came up with.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jul 19, 2011)

tylermalan said:


> Alright, well, two good reviews and lots of good advice, I'm gonna try to throw this guy together.  I'm gonna go melee, half-elf, and see how it turns out.  Once I've got him made, I'll post here with what I came up with.




No advice here, but I really wanted to play a Chelxian Inquisitor of Shelyn that's a tripping beast with his Glaive and gets teary-eyed at the sound of Chelxian opera (the Shelyn side coming out).


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 19, 2011)

In my game we have a ranged Inquisitor of Calistria. She seems okay (not exactly a combat monster, but good, reliable damage combined with skills and spells). Judgment + Greater Bane + Rapid Shot + Manyshot equals some very nice damage.

She also took the Heretic Alternate Class Feature (in UM), swapping out a less useful monster lore (assuming you have a wizard for that stuff) for a more useful bonus to skills. The biggest weakness, it seems, is that your teamwork feats have less utility when you stand in the back with a bow; the best teamwork feats all help with flanking.


----------



## Jadeite (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's a class guide I wrote:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/19N7y6cKFLAr2KMMiKc8A1XG6R4iOmwaNFS7iAs17zyU/edit?hl=en_US


----------



## tylermalan (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, and thanks for that link to your guide, Jadeite.  The character is finished...

I went Half-Elf and put my ability score bonus into strength.  His stats from 15 point buy:

Str - 16
Dex - 14
Con - 12
Int - 10
Wis - 14
Cha - 8

He's wearing studded leather and using a Falcata in two hands.  I replaced the Half-Elf's adaptability with Exotic Weapon Training.  I also picked up a light crossbow for flavor.  I'm using the Repose domain and am worshiping Pharasma.  I avoided the Charisma skills and took Toughness as my first feat.  I took Shield of Faith and Expeditious Retreat as my two level-1 spells.  My traits give me +2 initiative and better armor check penalty.

I think that's it!


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 20, 2011)

If you wanted some help picking traits, this thread lists some good ones.  If you're happy with yours, then good.  I will say from what I can see, most of the real good traits are in the faith or religion categories for some reason, even when the fluff AND mechnaical benefit has a tenuous connection at best to a specific faith.  Which irks me for some reason.


----------



## Jadeite (Jul 20, 2011)

tylermalan said:


> Thanks for the help guys, and thanks for that link to your guide, Jadeite.  The character is finished...
> 
> I went Half-Elf and put my ability score bonus into strength.  His stats from 15 point buy:
> 
> ...




Looks good. I'm not a fan of the repose domain, but I think it's better to play an inquisitor of a deity that fits your concept instead of choosing a god just because he offers the 'best' weapon and domain.


----------



## tylermalan (Jul 20, 2011)

I felt the same way about the traits (all the good ones have to do with religion), but I decided to pick ones that best fit my theme AND are decent.  There are some decent combat ones too, I think.


----------



## tylermalan (Jul 23, 2011)

I played the first session with this character last night.  It went pretty well!  We were only in two combats, one of which I ended with a successful Intimidate check, the other of which I ended with an almost critical hit!

The class actually does seem pretty versatile, though most of my numbers just weren't very high.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 23, 2011)

My experience with Inquisitors is that they're basically a Bard on Ranger 'roids.  They're a fantastic support class.  Love 'em.

I'm currently playing a Duergar Inquisitor of Asmodeus in a PbP here on EnWorld.  Good times.

My only 'beef' is that they're called Inquisitors.  They're clearly more Van Helsing, less Witch Hunter... I'd have to check my thesaurus for a more suitable name.


----------



## neofax (Jul 23, 2011)

tylermalan said:


> I took Shield of Faith and Expeditious Retreat as my two level-1 spells.



You don't take spells like other classes as an Inquisitor.  You can cast spontaneously any spell from your spell list up to your allotment.  This and Monster Lore (IMHO) are the best features of the class.  Find what it's weaknesses are and shut it down with your buffs/debuffs to let the other party members clean up.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 23, 2011)

neofax said:


> You don't take spells like other classes as an Inquisitor.  You can cast spontaneously any spell from your spell list up to your allotment.  This and Monster Lore (IMHO) are the best features of the class.  Find what it's weaknesses are and shut it down with your buffs/debuffs to let the other party members clean up.




Um, no. 

Table 2–4: Inquisitor Spells Known (p41)
Spells Known
Level 0 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th 6th
1st 4 2 — — — — —
2nd 5 3 — — — — —
3rd 6 4 — — — — —
4th 6 4 2 — — — —
5th 6 4 3 — — — —
6th 6 4 4 — — — —
7th 6 5 4 2 — — —
8th 6 5 4 3 — — —
9th 6 5 4 4 — — —
10th 6 5 5 4 2 — —
11th 6 6 5 4 3 — —
12th 6 6 5 4 4 — —
13th 6 6 5 5 4 2 —
14th 6 6 6 5 4 3 —
15th 6 6 6 5 4 4 —
16th 6 6 6 5 5 4 2
17th 6 6 6 6 5 4 3
18th 6 6 6 6 5 4 4
19th 6 6 6 6 5 5 4
20th 6 6 6 6 6 5 5


----------



## neofax (Jul 23, 2011)

Hammerhead said:


> Um, no.
> 
> Table 2–4: Inquisitor Spells Known (p41)
> Spells Known
> ...




From the Paizo PRD:
"An inquisitor casts divine spells drawn from the inquisitor spell list.  She can cast any spell she knows at any time without preparing it ahead  of time, assuming she has not yet used up her allotment of spells per  day for the spell's level. "


----------



## tylermalan (Jul 23, 2011)

neofax said:


> You don't take spells like other classes as an Inquisitor.  You can cast spontaneously any spell from your spell list up to your allotment.  This and Monster Lore (IMHO) are the best features of the class.  Find what it's weaknesses are and shut it down with your buffs/debuffs to let the other party members clean up.




As Hammerhead mentioned, this is incorrect.  An Inquisitor casts spells like a divine Sorcerer, NOT a spontaneous Cleric.


----------



## neofax (Jul 23, 2011)

tylermalan said:


> As Hammerhead mentioned, this is incorrect.  An Inquisitor casts spells like a divine Sorcerer, NOT a spontaneous Cleric.



*Dictionary.com:
*

*spon·ta·ne·ous/spänˈtānēəs/Adjective*

1. Performed or occurring without premeditation or external stimulus

*Paizo PRD:*
"An inquisitor casts divine spells drawn from the inquisitor spell list.  She can cast any spell she knows at any time without preparing it ahead  of time, assuming she has not yet used up her allotment of spells per  day for the spell's level."

I am pretty sure without preparing ahead of time = sponatneous.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Jul 23, 2011)

Shield of Faith isn't bad.  Not sure how much use you'll get out of expeditious retreat, though, and with its duration, you can get by with a wand or scrolls of it pretty well.  You may want to swap it out later.

Some other good level 1 spells to get early on: Ear-Piercing Scream, Bless, True Strike, Sanctuary (mostly for scouting, though by RAW I think you can use Intimidate w/o losing the spell).
Useful later on but not right away: Lend Judgement, Wrath.


----------



## Papa-DRB (Jul 23, 2011)

I believe they are *assuming* you meant the complete Inquisitor list and are pointing out that each Inquisitor only knows a sub-set of the complete list.

So, there is no preparation, but there is a small number known only, just like the sorcerer for arcane.

-- david
Papa.DRB


----------



## tylermalan (Jul 23, 2011)

neofax said:


> *Dictionary.com:
> *
> 
> *spon·ta·ne·ous/spänˈtānēəs/Adjective*
> ...




Wow, that's pretty asinine.  I wasn't trying to say that they don't cast spontaneously.  With my phrase "spontaneous Cleric," I was trying to describe something that doesn't exist (as far as I know), something that you are positing - a character who "knows" every spell from his spell list like a Cleric but casts them on a whim like a Sorcerer, without needing to choose certain spells to prepare ahead of time.

Did you even read Hammerhead's post?  Read the title of the table.

From the PFSRD:

"She can cast any spell she _knows_..."

"An inquisitor’s selection of spells is extremely limited. An inquisitor begins play _knowing_ four 0-level spells and two 1st-level spells of the inquisitor’s choice. At each new inquisitor level, she gains one or more new spells as indicated on *Table: Inquisitor Spells Known*."

"An inquisitor casts divine spells drawn from the inquisitor spell list."


----------



## afreyed (Sep 7, 2011)

neofax said:


> *Dictionary.com:
> *
> 
> *spon·ta·ne·ous/spänˈtānēəs/Adjective*
> ...






> denseAdjective/dens/
> 1. Closely compacted in substance.
> 2. Having the constituent parts crowded closely together: "an estuary dense with marine life".




kkthx


----------



## masshysteria (Sep 8, 2011)

I haven't seen this discussed yet, so I'll chime in...

Wisdom seems overrated. 

The inquisitor deals damage through STR or DEX and stacking on judgements and bane. To keep up on damage, you'll probably want to use your stat bump levels to increase STR or DEX. 

The Inquisitor can easily pick spells that don't require a save. And they will probably never get the spell DCs that full caster classes can get.

Wisdom really just gets you bonus spells, so you can probably get away with just a 10.

The inquisitor also makes for a pretty good skill monkey with above average INT. Also, if you can get inquisitor as your favored class, grabbing the extra skill rank rather than hit point can push the skill monkey idea further. Of course, they don't have use magic device as class skill, so that is a bit unfortunate.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 9, 2011)

You need a wisdom of 10 + spell level to cast a spell of that level, so at a bare minimum, you'd want to have a 16 eventually, and start with at least an 11, 12 preferably.

Int should be 10-12 depending on point buy / rolls, it's not that important.

I think wis should be at least 14 starting.  Ideally, you'd get a race that gives +2 wis and +2 str or dex (depending on if you're doing melee or ranged).

Ultimate Combat update: UC finally added some ranged teamwork benefits.  A whopping total of...2.  One requires BAB +6 (ie, level 9+), the other requires having a teamwork feat already.  So it seems all ranged Inquisitors, if people even bother to make them anymore, will have the following teamwork feats:

Level 3 - Lookout (useful to anyone / what else can you take at 3?)
Level 6 - Enfilading Fire
Level 9 - Target of Opportunity
Level 12+ - Hell if I know!  Hope the game is over by then?


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 9, 2011)

Hahaha...

Yeah, so I've got a 10 Int I think with a 13 or 14 Wis.  I'm going melee, so my Str is my highest stat, boosted higher by my racial bonus for being a Half Elf.

I am becoming something of a skill monkey, which I like.  We're level 2 now, and both levels I have taken the extra skill rank instead of the extra hit point (but probably won't be doing that anymore starting next level).  The Inquisitor has a lot of class skills, which is nice.

I can't wait to get that teamwork feat next level!  Lookout is high on my list, but there was one other feat that I was considering taking but I can't remember what it is...

Speaking of the skill thing, is there any reason to NOT have a rank in every single skill that is a class skill for you by the time you reach level 3?  Putting a single rank in a class skill gives a total +4 bonus, while increasing a skill that you already have ranks in only nets you a +1.  Am I missing something?  Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## masshysteria (Sep 9, 2011)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> You need a wisdom of 10 + spell level to cast a spell of that level, so at a bare minimum, you'd want to have a 16 eventually, and start with at least an 11, 12 preferably.




WIS 12 probably isn't a bad idea. Most games I've played in have ended before getting 6th level spells, so maybe I have a bias. 



tylermalan said:


> Speaking of the skill thing, is there any reason to NOT have a rank in every single skill that is a class skill for you by the time you reach level 3?  Putting a single rank in a class skill gives a total +4 bonus, while increasing a skill that you already have ranks in only nets you a +1.  Am I missing something?  Seems like a no-brainer to me.




Depends... I like doing it to pick up a few "flavor skills". If the skill is based around a stat that I know I'm going to be bumping up as play progresses, than it makes the skill more useful. Also skills with static DC (like Ride and quick dismount) that +4 is a lot more helpful. Skills with DCs that scale up based on level, the +4 isn't quite enough at high level. 

So that was a long answer to say, every class skill probably isn't worth it, but many are.


----------



## Celtavian (Sep 10, 2011)

_Burst of Speed_ from the _Ultimate Combat_ is an awesome spell.

You need to set up for _Seize the Moment_ Teamwork Feat. That feat is a must have now.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 11, 2011)

So, I just hit level 3 with my Inquisitor, and am considering my feats.  I'm thinking about taking Judgment Surge, but I have a question.  In the Judgment entry of the class, it says:

"Destruction: The inquisitor is filled with divine wrath, gaining a +1 sacred bonus on all weapon damage rolls. This bonus increases by +1 for every three inquisitor levels she possesses."

Does this mean that, at level 3, the total bonus when I use this Judgment is +2?


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 11, 2011)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Yes.




So, if I take Judgment Surge at level 3, that would give me an effective level of 6 when using a Judgment, increasing the total bonus to +3.  Right?


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, once per day you could get +1 damage.  Or you could take Weapon Focus and get +1 attack all the time.  Just saying.


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 11, 2011)

Super Pony said:


> My main reason for doing Repose with the Souls Subdomain (APG) was so that I could easily solve the incorporeal undead problem should it rear its head early on.  I may have gone a different route in hindsight but I haven't had any fist-shaking-at-the-heavens remorse over it.




It's a minor point, but note that the Souls subdomain works slightly differently for Pharasma.

That said, I've had one player so far who ran an inquisitor. He was Chaotic Good, but seemed to think that being an inquisitor meant that he could torture enemies for information.

On the other hand, he was an inquisitor of Calistria.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 11, 2011)

I really wish they had used ANY other name for the class.  I had an initial dislike of it based on name alone, and would rename it if I were playing one.  Way too much vile baggagge attached to that name, and if PF's going to celebrate the Inquisition, are you really suprised that's how your player interpreted the class?


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 12, 2011)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Yes, once per day you could get +1 damage.  Or you could take Weapon Focus and get +1 attack all the time.  Just saying.




Heh, I hear you.  But I think I'm also going to take the Lend Judgment spell, so at level 3 with the Judgment Surge feat I can have a +3 to something that I need for the entire combat AND give that same bonus to an ally.  Not sure yet.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 12, 2011)

Lend Judgment is a good spell (the level 5 version is NOT, IMHO), much better than the Share Judgment feat.  Still, at level 3 it's only for 3 rounds, might not be worth it yet.

Ask your DM if at least Judgment Surge could be a +5 effective level.  That way any judgment, whether it's on a +1/3 levels or +1/5 levels track actually can benefit from it.  I find it kind of annoying paizo didn't do that.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 12, 2011)

Why DIDN'T they do that?  Did they think some judgments are too powerful if boosted by 3 levels instead of 5?


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, it would cause some of the 1 per 3 level ones to give a +2 at certain character levels (oh noes!)...

But I'm sure that never entered into the designers' thought processes and the +3 levels was fairly arbitrary.  Paizo's just like that.  In 3E, monk got +1 AC every 5 levels, so monk's belt counted as +5 levels.  In PF, it's every 4th level, yet monk's robe is...+5 levels.  Yeah, it boosts unarmed damage, but that ALSO goes up on 4 level increments.  So... *laughs*


----------



## Rev Bolyard (Feb 29, 2012)

Saw this very awesome thread which has provided me with a couple ideas.


----------



## tylermalan (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome!  I'm not playing the Inquisitor anymore, unfortunately... It was really a fun class to play, mainly because there was almost never a situation that I didn't have some ability to engage myself with.


----------



## Ramaster (Mar 1, 2012)

Crap! I read the first page and then wrote a text-wall!

It is all meaningless now, since the game has already started, but I'll post it anyway because it's cool!

If you want to go melee, then probably the best races are Oakling (+2 Str/+2 Wis/ -2 Cha plus a bunch of top tier racial features and 2 kickass bonus feats, the one that increases damage with wooden weapons and the one that gives you reach, Mighty Oak), if they are allowed, or Half-Giant (+2 Str/+2 Wis/-2 Dex, the Dex penalty hurts a little bit, but you get powerful build, which compensates for the lack of martial weapon proficiencies a bit). 

In core, Dwarves are awesome too, and half-elf gives you prof. with any weapon (Helloooo great sword/bastard sword!).

If you want to go ranged, on the other hand, Elves rock because you won't feel the con penalty too much, the DEX bump really helps get that 18 (even with 15 pointbuy) and +2 Int is basically +2 pointbuy. You could also go human and take the double archery feats, as someone else suggested, which is quite effective as well.

For a melee oakling or half giant I would choose

STR 16 +2
CON 12 
DEX 14 (12 if you are a half giant)
WIS 12 +2
INT 10
CHA  7 (5 if you are oakling)

If you drop you Int to 7, you switch one of the 12 for another 14, which is sweet, but I can understand why some people don't want to play such dumb characters (I wouldn't play them either!).

My dwarf would look something like this:

STR 17
CON 12 +2 
DEX 12
WIS 12 +2
INT 10
CHA  7 -2

If you drop you Int to 7, you switch one of the 12 for another 14, which is sweet, but I can understand why some people don't want to play such dumb characters (same advice!). 16 Battleaxe prof really helps here.
The biggest challenge you face is choosing you feat... The 0 BAB really closes the door to most relevant feats... might I suggest... Heavy armor Proficiency? 

I you want to multiclass into a class that gives you heavy armor prof, I suggest doing it at level 1, as someone else suggested. That way you would also get the good bab that lets you pick the good feats. The Step up chain is brutal, but weapon focus gives you the edge you need at the begging.

The ranged elf looks like this
STR 14
CON 13 -2 
DEX 16 +2
WIS 14 
INT  7 +2
CHA  7

If you have a problem with the int score, drop STR to 12, otherwise you are good to go. Point Blank shot is the way to go here. Just tell your friends to take the 5-foot step to get away from the enemy AFTER they have attacked!


----------



## tylermalan (Mar 1, 2012)

Not only has the game already started, but it has also already ended...


----------



## Rev Bolyard (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll be joining my game in a few days (starting book 3 of Carrion Crown as a level 7 character) 

GM has the following house rules as we'll be doing this with just 3 characters:
roll 5d6 at char gen, dropping lowest 2, reroll 1's and 2's
4 traits (none of which have to be AP ones)
at least 1/2 HP on each level up

My goal is to have a human Inquisitor of Pharasma who uses a scythe. 
The stats I've rolled (before adding human +2 modifier) are 18,18,18,17,16,13. 

Not sure of what Domain I may choose, or if I will go with an Inquisition instead. Also 

Beyond that, I haven't a clue of where to begin. The other players are a Paladin and a Sorcerer. 

I had wondered if possibly dipping a level of fighter at the very beginning may be of some use. 

Any suggestions are GREATLY appreciated!


----------

